# Essential items for a new apartment owner?



## shockn (Jul 20, 2006)

So I will be moving into my first apartment soon (WHEEE!) I'm wondering what you ladies would consider essential stuff to have? I have some in my hope chest that should help out but I get the feeling I'm mising a lot of smaller/less obvious items.

Also what grocery items would you recommend getting first?


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jul 22, 2006)

flashlights, first aid kit, utility scissors, cleaning products (Windex, Fantastick, SOS pads, Palmolive, 2000 flushes, paper towels, dishwashing gloves), pens, post-it notes, paper plates &amp; plastic cutlery (you probably won't want to do dishes your first week), and the phone number of a local pizza place (because you'll be so tired from unpacking that you won't want to cook).


----------



## LVA (Jul 22, 2006)

been awhile since my last move .. but um ....

u need pots and pans, toilet paper , paper towels, light bulbs, bath towels, cleaning supplies, detergent, lamp, pillows, blanket, sheet. paper, pencils, silverware .... umm .... scissors ,

fridge: frozen food - quick microwave dinners

water, milk, eggs, butter, fruits (apple,oranges etc) ... i like to cook so ... i got my own spice rack .... umm ...

i''ll add more later.

have u bought anything yet ?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 22, 2006)

KITCHEN:

*A few different pans / pots

*Dishes, glasses and silverware

*a few cooking utinsils.. like a wooden spoon, spatula..

*a microwave

*Toaster

*Chopping knives

*Fresh fruits and veggies

*tons of water!

*juice / iced tea mix

*Salt, pepper, sugar and herbs &amp; spices

*Milk

*Eggs

*Butter

*Bread

*Icecube trays

*Meat (unless you're vegeterian)

*Pasta or rice, or both






*potatoes

*dishtowels

BATHROOM:

*Towels

*Showercurtain

* your personal stuff ofcourse..

BEDROOM:

*Bedding

*some form of storage..

*your clothes and personal belongings





LIVING ROOM:

*seating

*tv

*atleast a small fan

*some form of music.. (computer/stereo)

MISC:

*Computer, for your mut needs





*Phone

*Phonebook

*Pens &amp; notebook

*music

*first aid supplies

*cleaning supplies

*Tequila/wine/kahlua whatever you need for those tough unpacking days!

ooohhh yeah! completely forgot about toilet paper and paper towels and lighting stuff


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* KITCHEN:*A few different pans / pots

*Dishes, glasses and silverware

*a few cooking utinsils.. like a wooden spoon, spatula..

*a microwave

*Toaster

*Chopping knives

*Fresh fruits and veggies

*tons of water!

*juice / iced tea mix

*Salt, pepper, sugar and herbs &amp; spices

*Milk

*Eggs

*Butter

*Bread

*Icecube trays

*Meat (unless you're vegeterian)

*Pasta or rice, or both





*potatoes

*dishtowels

BATHROOM:

*Towels

*Showercurtain

* your personal stuff ofcourse..

BEDROOM:

*Bedding

*some form of storage..

*your clothes and personal belongings





LIVING ROOM:

*seating

*tv

*atleast a small fan

*some form of music.. (computer/stereo)

MISC:

*Computer, for your mut needs





*Phone

*Phonebook

*Pens &amp; notebook

*music

*first aid supplies

*cleaning supplies

*Tequila/wine/kahlua whatever you need for those tough unpacking days!

ooohhh yeah! completely forgot about toilet paper and paper towels and lighting stuff





ditto to what she said!


----------



## shockn (Jul 23, 2006)

ACK! lol Well Im glad I asked this cause I *totally* forgot some really obvious stuff. Thanks for the suggestions ladies


----------



## Becka (Jul 23, 2006)

congrats on your new apt! you've been given some great advice here!

since it will be expensive first time around its a good idea to get cheap stuff (garbage cans etc.) at a dollar store. later on if you want better quality whatever get it as you can afford it and as you know what styles of stuff you like, coz it'll change.

as far as the kitchen is concerned, if you cook and bake, and especially if you are using recipes, spend some time getting things that aren't normally on your grocery list, but enable you to really cook some different things:

baking soda, baking powder, salt, corn starch, soya sauce, flour, white and brown sugar, chicken and beef stock, lipton onion soup mix, stewed tomatos, tomato paste, different kinds of campbells soups (with recipes on the label)


----------



## LVA (Jul 23, 2006)

oo .. great response LiLDee


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 23, 2006)

i'm also moving next week so i need this to help me out with my list..


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 26, 2006)

Congrats on your first apartment! It sounds like you got TONS of good recs! When you're on a tight budget, don't forget to think about dollar stores. I've gotten lots of name brand items for WAY less than in even Wal-Mart! Might I add, don't forget a can opener! I never got one, and every time I turned around, I needed one *lol* Oh, and some seasonings too


----------



## Kortana (Jan 14, 2007)

Learn from my mistake!

Don't rush into the apartment, take a good long walk with the manager and make sure both of you note down any and all damage, stains, etc.

My husband and I were in a rush to move into our apartment and did not do this. A month later we found all kinds of imperfections that we will most likely have to pay for since we did not make them take a note of.

Also, the minute something breaks, let them know. If you wait too long you will either never get it fixed or be blamed for it!


----------

